# Lösungsansätze für ein Spiel



## KaNy (23. Okt 2010)

Sehr geehrte Community,

ich entwickle gerade ein Spiel, die Idee ist schon sehr weit gereift aber ich suche noch nach Lösungsansetzen.
Nun wollte ich erfahrene Leute um Rat bitten.
Ich würde gerne ein Spielfeld haben, am besten schräg von der Seite aber wenn das zu kompliziert wird geht auch von oben, Alles in 2D-Sicht.
Darauf möchte ich Figuren platzieren können, am besten in Feldern mit einem halb durchsichtigen Gitternetz, damit man auch sieht wo man die Figur im nächsten Zug hinziehen kann.
Also ein wenig wie Schach, nur komplexer und das man die Speilfiguren ins Spielfeld einbringen muss.

Die letzte Zeit habe ich darüber nachgedacht, wie ich sowas realisieren könnte.
Bis jetzt habe ich 2 vorschläge erarbeitet.
Einmal mit einer Tabelle, wobei ich denke, dass ich dort nur die von oben Ansicht habe.
Oder mit den Zeichnenmethoden von Swing, in dem ich Image auf Image zeichne und die Felder als Array darstelle.

Gerne würde ich jetzt andere Meinungen dazu höhren, wie ihr das anstellen würdet und vielleicht wenns nicht zu viel Aufwand ist, einen kleinen Lösungsansatz in Form von Stichpunkten oder Ähnlichem.

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal für alle Anregungen.


----------



## Landei (24. Okt 2010)

Ich würde zu einer 2D-Spiel-Grafik-Bibliothek raten. Willst du es unbedingt selber machen, schau dir mal das an: Chapter 13. An Isometric Tile Game

Einige 3D-Engines (wie z.B. JME) bieten Parallel-Projektion an, das heißt, du kannst deine Szene echt in 3D gestalten (was z.B. realistische Schatten, korrekte Größenverhältnisse und so ermöglicht), aber es sieht aus wie 2D, wenn man schräg von oben draufguckt.


----------



## KaNy (24. Okt 2010)

Genau so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt !
Vielen Dank!

Ich würde auch gerne in absehbarer Zeit etwas haben womit ich arbeiten kann.
Am ehesten denke ich kann ich etwas mit dem Link anfangen und vielleicht mit den 2D-Bibliotheken.
Aber eine 3D-Engine würde mich denke ich sehr schnell überfordern da ich ja jetzt zum ersten mal mit dem Thema Grafikprogrammierung in berührung komme.


----------

